# Looking for a new IM client



## Conker (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been using Trillian for the longest time, but it's starting to have major problems when adding contacts. First, they don't show up on my list at all. They have to start a conversation and I have to go back in and add them a second time. Then, after they show up on my list, they always are set to "offline" when I know damn well they are set to online for they tell me.

So yeah. I need a new program to replace Trillian. An IM program that will allow me to put yahoo, MSN, and AIM all in one area. Lightweight and plain looking. I've tried Pidgin before, it's okay, but if there is a third option, I'd like to know.

Anyone know some good ones? Or a fix for my current one?


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2010)

I've heard good things about Fire.


----------



## Vo (Oct 5, 2010)

Pidgin probably is a great choice if you want lightweight and plain-looking (even if it doesn't _have_ to be plain-looking). Finch is the text version (I think it uses ncurses). That or Bitlbee is nice if you want it _really_ lightweight and plain-looking. 

I haven't really tried anything else, but check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients#Multiprotocol_clients


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 5, 2010)

I second Jack.is - Pidgin.  I used Trillian for years, but the new one was just way too feature rich for my incredibly basic/occasional use, plus most of my systems at work and home are on Linux now anyway (though Trillian 3.1 did work under WINE).  Pidgin's pretty slick and has a TON of plugins to extend it's functionality just about any way imaginable, including encrypted/secure IM via the OTR plugin.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

Gonna suggest Pidgin. I've been using it for awhile and I have never had any problems. The only one I had was when I reinstalled it I forget to install the spell check too.

It's simple, clean, as ToeClaws said, has a ton of plug-ins and is very easy to navigate and figure out.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 5, 2010)

Unrelated to main post, but lol - Hanners!  Nice Avi Skittle.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Unrelated to main post, but lol - Hanners!  Nice Avi Skittle.


 You is gonna get an infraction! But yes, that face was too good to pass up and not make an icon.
ICE CREAM ITS NEVER TOO COLD FOR ICE CREAM


----------



## Vo (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, yes, plugins. Lovely plugins. Forgot to mention them. With plugins I do these awesome things:
- Encrypt IMs
- Get 24-hour-formatted timestamps
- Get notified when someone is typing the first message of an IM to me, before we've started a conversation
- Fake my idle time
- Hide join/part messages in chat
- Configure "buddy pounces", automated actions (such as notifying me or sending a message) done toward a contact when they perform an action (such as come online, or send me a message). 
- Emulate offline messaging by automatically setting up a buddy pounce when IMing an offline contact
- Receive and make posts to twitter and identi.ca

And those are just the few I use.

It's awesome, doitnao


----------



## Conker (Oct 5, 2010)

I've used Pidgin before. It worked well enough when I did use it. Dont' remember what went wrong to get me to switch back to whatever newest version fo Trillian was out at the time. I might have to make the switch tonight though. Sick of Trillian bugging out on me.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, I use Pidgin for everything. IRC, YIM, 2xMSN, 4xAIM, ICQ, Twitter, Facebook IM, Livejournal IM, XFire, Google Talk, Skype and a couple other XMPP-based IM. If only there were a Steam Friends plugin, I'd use it for _that_, too (in fact, that would be so many kinds of awesome).

... Not that I actually talk to many people. I just like keeping my options open, and the beautiful thing about Pidgin is that if you have multiple contacts for a single person, you can combine them and it combines the logs, which is amazing.


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2010)

So I grabbed Pidgin and I'm having the same problems that I had with Trillian. My girlfriend always shows up as "offline" even when she says she isn't set to invisible. 

Other than that, seems okay. I like that it has a spellchecker :3


----------



## Vo (Oct 11, 2010)

Conker said:


> So I grabbed Pidgin and I'm having the same problems that I had with Trillian. My girlfriend always shows up as "offline" even when she says she isn't set to invisible.
> 
> Other than that, seems okay. I like that it has a spellchecker :3


 
Odd, never heard of that myself. You could try asking in #pidgin at Freenode IRC. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=pidgin

In the meantime, if you haven't figured it out, you can right-click the contact and set it to show in the list when offline.


----------



## gdzeek (Oct 11, 2010)

I use Digbsy and so far its pretty Bad-a , super customizable and easy to use. I believe it eats up more memory though but if you have a powerful rig it shouldnt be a huge deal.

the only problem I've had so far is it likes to update when you try to sign in sometimes then sign in again after the update completes


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 11, 2010)

I've tried to use universal IM clients before but they always have some faults I end up using the real ones anyways, like webcam support. I still can't for the life of me figure out why numerous people keep having problems IMing me. The most common issue is adding people, but never seeing them online, or are they able to receive my messages. Other times people will go offline, but they say they aren't, or other random crap. Another is where my friend has problems opening any URLs I send to him randomly, but not from anyone else. This includes all sorts of urls too. I try to blame them, but I really don't know.
Right now with Windows Live Messenger beta Facebook is added in, along with the previous Yahoo integration, so that's all I really need.


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Odd, never heard of that myself. You could try asking in #pidgin at Freenode IRC. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=pidgin
> 
> In the meantime, if you haven't figured it out, you can right-click the contact and set it to show in the list when offline.


 I just might do that.

There's lots of talk of plugins and customizations for pidgin, are they located somewhere on the website? I like customization :3


----------



## Runefox (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's the third-party plugins page, including a variation on the MSN plugin called MSN-Pecan. One you'll probably want is the Purple Plugin Pack, which features a huge number of useful (and not so useful) plugins.


----------



## Conker (Oct 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Here's the third-party plugins page, including a variation on the MSN plugin called MSN-Pecan. One you'll probably want is the Purple Plugin Pack, which features a huge number of useful (and not so useful) plugins.


 Many thanks!


----------



## Conker (Oct 20, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Odd, never heard of that myself. You could try asking in #pidgin at Freenode IRC. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=pidgin
> 
> In the meantime, if you haven't figured it out, you can right-click the contact and set it to show in the list when offline.


 There anything I need to set up to use that? I joined the channel but for some reason I can only see people leaving and entering. There are tons of people signed on, so one would expect chatter.

I don't know anything about IRC though.


----------



## Vo (Oct 20, 2010)

If you see people joining and parting, it's working. They don't let people fill the room with off-topic chatter so just ask the question and someone will probably be there to answer.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Mar 19, 2011)

i just get my friends to use skype otherwise i end up forgetting i have them.


----------

